# General Surgeon resident at Dalhousie University, is also a Cpl at 33 Fd Amb



## old medic (31 Dec 2005)

Reserve Corporal balances hospital, military duties
Dr. Andrew Beckett, general surgeon resident at Dalhousie University, is also a Corporal at 33 Field Ambulance in Halifax.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=830


----------



## Armymedic (31 Dec 2005)

Looks good on you, Sir.

See you overseas.


----------



## medicineman (31 Dec 2005)

That's a face and name I haven't seen in a gazillion years.

MM


----------



## anbeckett (7 Feb 2006)

Thanks for your support, I look forward to working with you all again, overseas or otherwise.


----------

